# WB Woods on Fountain Pens



## BarbS (Jun 11, 2014)

A new selection of fountain pens in dyed Buckeye Burl, Maple Burl, Amboyna, my Apricot, and Jatoba/Brazillian Cherry. I sure like my Wood Barter connections! Thanks, everybody!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome pens Barb ! Been a while since you have showed off your skilz lol. What kits did you use ?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2014)

NICE pens Barb!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Jun 11, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Awesome pens Barb ! Been a while since you have showed off your skilz lol. What kits did you use ?


Thanks, Tom. I've been busy with elderly care-giving. Just getting back in the shop after a long hiatus. These kits are a Tycoon, Pristina from Timberbits, Classic, Olympian Elite and an Orion. I'm working on photos and set-up for a page dedicated to fountain pens on my website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 11, 2014)

Very handsome looking pens Barb. Your work is outstanding.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 11, 2014)

Great job Barb. Those look very nice.
David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 11, 2014)

Great looking batch of writing instruments!
Well done.
Great photo too.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Jun 12, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking batch of writing instruments!
> Well done.
> Great photo too.
> 
> Les


Thank you, Les. Without any photoshop skills, I'm always trying to improve my photography. And I've always admired yours.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice job Barb! Those are fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 12, 2014)

I looooove that apricot one!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Jun 13, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> I looooove that apricot one!!


Thanks, Barry. I'm going to have to cut some heartwood apricot, much darker. I always hope it will oil up more orange than that, but my fruit trees were so old and dead when cut, I have very little colorful wood from them. I treasure every piece! Here's a little bowl I did from apricot quite some time ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 14, 2014)

Those are some great looking pens, Barb! That apricot has a simple elegance to it, and I love the two tone… thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

